# Air Chamber, Carcoon veloce or Cair-O-Port?



## palfers123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi folks,

I've got a classic that I plan to keep indefinitely - and want to keep it in a decent condition. Currently it's an my inlaws in a good sealed garage - but it's a tiny bit damp - probably like most garages - and sealing / dehumidifying it (it will take 6 cars) is impractical. As such, I think I need some sort of 'cocoon' - probably one of the above in a Medium / large size (car is 4.9m long)

I've done a fair bit of research and it seems as if the Cair-O-Port is the better one (by a hair's breadth) but in truth, there's not much in it TBH. A good deal / decent price is likely to make more difference!

I need to buy in the next few days - so wondered if there's any last minute wisdom / experience of any, if anybody is looking to sell one privately or if anybody knows if any good deals from any of the traders? I have had a few good offers from a couple of dealers - but always welcome a PM with a great deal!

Thanks in advance folks,

Palfers


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I have stored a car in a carcoon for a good few years now, had no issues what so ever. Stored in a open barn, so similar issues with ambient temps and humidities. 

I can't comment on the other one you are looking at, but surely either will protect your pride and joy.

Our carcoon has a little fan that will run a constant stream of air over the vehicle, which helps with any little issues such as rust ..


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

A Carcoon doesn't run a constant stream of air over the car as such, it maintains a stable environment in the bubble to help prevent condensation forming. The alternatives just seem to move air across the car.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank you for clearing that up, it does do as it says on the tin ..


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

My old man has a couple of cars in Airchambers (a competitor) that have come out just as they were put in 7 years before hand.
You can also fit dehumidifiers in them if they have a little access flap for drainage/power to run through.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have used the JF Stanley Permabags with excellent results (cars and bikes) for over 15 years now.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Permit me to comment, as we've been selling Airchambers for 10 years and also a few Cair-o-Ports.

They are all similar, AirChamber is the original product and is unchanged in years, so is well proven. Veloce is new, about 2 years and some feel its not as durable and sturdy, with thinner plastic in the tent. With CoPort you have to run over the bottom flap and frame which can distort, you need a piece of carpet to cushion that, which is no big deal for a stored cars' occasional run outs. Running cost pretty much similar. Airchamber is a neater product in my opinion and we never get any trouble with them, and the manufacturer stands behind us with excellent support and service.

Dont confuse the Permabag and soft collapsible Carcoon, which rely on pumped in air to hold up the bag and off the car, with the framed units. In my experience, and I have a friend/customer who has about 6, bags are a disaster. Avoid in my professional opinion, the framed products are much better as they keep the tent off your car.

Prices: there's not much in the way of deals, we have a few sizes of AirChamber at a £25 discount.

Dehumidifier - running a DESICCANT machine inside, blocking up the holes, will be a lightweight job for a machine, as there's only a small volume to work on. Should stop after 2-3 hours. We recommend the Meaco DD8L Junior, £139.99 for the next 2-3 weeks, then rises by £30 as new stock will cost us a lot more. Dont use a compressor machine in an unheated environment, it will freeze up and be useless.

I, and several (now) customers have found JF Stanley to be singulalrly unhelpful btw.

Lots more info on our websites below, hope that helps.


----------

